# Variable auf Inhalt prüfen



## EM-Autotechnik (9. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

ich suche den Befehl, eine Variable mit einer If Funktion zu überprüfen, ob ihr ein Wert zugewiesen wurde.

Bei einer Zahl würde das meiner Meinung nach wohl etwa so ausehen:


```
if ($var =< 1) {.....
}
```
Meine Variable allerdings enthält einen String...

Habe schon das komplette Forum durchsucht ist auch sicher schon einmal angesprchen worden...

Wäre trotzdem dankbar über ein Beispiel!

mfg sebastian


----------



## mini_xs (10. September 2003)

Hallo!
Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, kommt an was Du genau suchst (kürzerer Text, ein Wort, einen regulären Ausdruck usw).

Beispiele:
strpos 
(wäre was für nur ein Wort)
preg_match 
(mit regulären Ausdrücken suchen)
eregi 
(kein Unterschied zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Aber besser preg_match verwenden, weil schneller)

Hoffe das hilft,
Gruß Stefan


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (10. September 2003)

*kein plan von php*

Meintest Du das so?


```
if (preg_match = $kunden_id){
                                                    echo "&varsLoaded=1&";
                                                    }
```

Ich denke nicht... funktionieren tuts zumindest nicht...

Wollte lediglich überprüfen ob die Variable deklariert wurde....
Egal mit welcher °valiu"....

Kannst du mir ein konkretes Beispiel scripten?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## pxlArtizzt (10. September 2003)

du musst, um zu vergleichen, 2 =-Zeichen benutzen, also z.B. if ($a *==* $b) {...}

um zu überprüfen, ob eine Variable gesetzt wurde nimmst du: if ($variable) {...}
um zu überprüfen, ob die Variable existiert und Inhalt hat nimmst du if (!empty($variable)) {...}


----------



## tuFrogs (2. April 2008)

Du willst ja nicht wissen was drin steht, sondern nur ob die Variable initialisiert wurde oder?
Dann nimm doch einfach empty().


```
if (!empty($var))
{
 # wenn variable var leer, mach irgendwas..
}
```

Seh erst jetzt wie alt der Thread ist..


----------

